# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Pseudokroep (laryngitis subglottica) - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Pseudokroep (laryngitis subglottica)*
Pseudokroep of laryngitis subglottica is een ernstige virale keelontsteking. Ze komt frequent voor bij jonge kinderen, vooral tussen 2 en 3 jaar.
Pseudokroep wordt door een virus veroorzaakt. De slijmvliezen van de stembanden en bovenste luchtwegen raken ontstoken en zwellen op. Talrijke virussen kunnen pseudokroep veroorzaken, waaronder para-influenzavirus type 1 en 2, influenza type A (=griepvirus), adenovirus, syncytiaal respiratoir virus en enterovirussen. 

*Klachten* 
De belangrijkste symptomen zijn acute ademhalingsproblemen, benauwdheid en blafhoest.
Een eerste aanval van pseudokroep is voor ouders vaak angstwekkend. Een aanval verloopt bijna altijd op dezelfde manier. Het kind is niet ziek, soms alleen verkouden. Laat in de avond of vroeg in de nacht wordt het huilend wakker. Het kind is dan benauwd. Het inademen gaat moeilijk en gaat gepaard met een gierend geluid. Het kind heeft een luide blafhoest en is soms hees. De temperatuur is normaal of hooguit rond de 38 graden.
Pseudokroep mag niet verward worden met Epiglottitis, een zeldzame ontsteking van het strotklepje (dat de luchtpijp afsluit bij het slikken). Epiglottitis is namelijk een echt spoedgeval dat in de loop van een aantal uren kan ontstaan en fataal kan zijn als het kind niet onmiddellijk wordt behandeld. Bij epiglottitis heeft het kind hoge koorts en pijn in de keel, kwijlt, heeft grote moeite met slikken en kan de nek niet voorover buigen. Waarschuw in zo'n geval direct een arts. 

*Behandeling* 
Meestal gaat een aanval van pseudokroep vanzelf weer over. Het kan als eenmalige aanval voorkomen, maar soms ook enkele avonden achter elkaar. De meeste patiëntjes herstellen spontaan in enkele dagen zonder dat een specifieke behandeling nodig is. Om elke verwarring met epiglottitis of met echte kroep (difterie) uit te sluiten, raadpleegt u toch best altijd uw huisarts. Pseudokroep kan gevaarlijk zijn wanneer de toestand van het kind verslechtert. Het moet dan worden opgenomen in het ziekenhuis.
Blijf rustig. 
Wanneer u als ouder paniekerig wordt, draagt u de angst over op uw kind, waardoor de benauwdheid kan toenemen. Probeer uw kind gerust te stellen en af te leiden, bijvoorbeeld met een knuffelbeest, een boek of een speeltje.
Vochtige dampen inademen
Het kind warme, vochtige lucht laten inademen. Ga samen met uw kind minstens twintig minuten naast de warme stromende douche zitten met de deur van de badkamer dicht. Of richt de warme douche een tijdlang tegen de wand zodat er veel stoom ontstaat, en ga vervolgens een halfuur met uw kind in bad. De rustgevende situatie die door deze behandeling wordt gecreëerd, is waarschijnlijk belangrijker dan het stomen zelf. Geef uw kind iets te drinken dat de keel verzacht, bijvoorbeeld warme thee met honing (bij kinderen vanaf een jaar) of suiker.
Corticosteroïden
In matige tot ernstige gevallen wordt een behandeling met corticosteroïden langs algemene weg of via inhalatie toegediend. Een eenmalige dosis is meestal voldoende. Het gunstig effect treedt in het algemeen snel op, meestal binnen de 30 minuten, uiterlijk binnen de twee uur na toediening van de corticosteroïden. Indien geen verbetering optreedt, is opname in het ziekenhuis aangewezen.
Verneveling met epinefrine
Met verneveling met epinefrine wordt in het algemeen een snelle (binnen de 10 minuten) maar kortdurende (vaak hoogstens twee uur) verbetering gezien. Deze behandeling dient voorbehouden te blijven voor ernstige gevallen, vóór het vervoer naar een ziekenhuis. 

_(Bron; gezondheid.be)_

----------


## Petra717

Bedankt Luusss, 

Kort maar krachtig artikel!

----------

